# Mom of 1 trying for number 2



## radiowoman

Hey everyone I am a 28 year old with a 9 year old son now just started trying for number 2. Have had massive baby fever for the last 4 years now and finally found a great man who wants kids just as much as I do :)


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Welcome hun! So glad you chose to join me on this forum :3 you will find some awesome support and friends here! Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck TTC :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## LoveIsKeyy

Hello :)
I'm in a similar situation. I am 30 with a 10 year old daughter and I am currently trying for number 2.
I am 7 months in though and getting a little discouraged.
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Wobbles

LoveIsKeyy said:


> Hello :)
> I'm in a similar situation. I am 30 with a 10 year old daughter and I am currently trying for number 2.
> I am 7 months in though and getting a little discouraged.
> Nice to meet you!

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck TTC #2!


----------

